# High Res Plot Map for Emirates Hills?



## Wind Spokesperson (Dec 27, 2005)

Would be much appreciated if someone could post it here.

Thanks!


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i can only provide springs maps.. 

i doubt anyone got a EH high res masterplan here..

markmywords maybe?


----------



## waaz1 (Aug 10, 2005)

How about this?










And I'm sure everyone has seen this already










I like this one, I would love to see pictures of the community centers


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

i never saw the first one before.

perfect. thanks. i am sure WSP will be fine with that


----------



## Wind Spokesperson (Dec 27, 2005)

Perfect. Thank you!


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

is it something like western LA with the big villas and 90210, OC Laguna Beach West Hollywood?


----------



## zee (Nov 30, 2005)

^^ yeah you could say its a middle-east version of LA to some extent


----------



## metroreporter (Apr 10, 2005)

shayan said:


> is it something like western LA with the big villas and 90210, OC Laguna Beach West Hollywood?


yes! 

that's why i absolutely love Emirates Living


----------

